# CAMBRIDGE RESEARCH IS DELTA PHARMACEUTICALS REBRANDED FACT



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

Delta Pharmaceutical is now called cambridge research all re-branded gear

check this out

delta website intro page?

Welcome to Delta Pharmaceutical, it is our commitment to research, develop, and provide high quality genetic medicines to the general population. We enable patients and consumers access to high quality product at affordable price. We believe that the future will be defined by developing, innovating and improving the availability of our cost effective medicines to all people in the global market.

now cambridge research intro page

Welcome to *Cambridge Research*, it is our commitment to research, develop, and provide high quality genetic medicines to the general population. We enable patients and consumers access to high quality product at affordable price. We believe that the future will be defined by developing, innovating and improving the availability of our cost effective medicines to all people in the global market.

mmmm and everyone was banging on about cambridge is wicked awesome best stuff ever omg its magic

and delta was dog sh1te

just goes to show what packaging does eh

DELTA WEBSITE http://deltapharmaceutical.eu.com/

CAMBRIDGE RESEARCH WEBSITE http://cambridgeresearch.eu.com/

SAY NO MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Even if you are right, the re-branding may be due to them pulling their hands out of their ****holes and making better quality gear.

With all the bad reviews of delta, maybe they thought it was neccessary?

These are all MASSIVE assumptions though.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

They also have the same registration details when you do a whois search, either way I'm not fussed my CR gear seems to be doing the job.


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Or they recruited the same people to set up their web page


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

blitz2163 said:


> They also have the same registration details when you do a whois search, either way I'm not fussed my CR gear seems to be doing the job.


well spotted pal


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Never used either of them and probably never will but it's not hard to copy someone's website.


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

Test-e said:


> Even if you are right, the re-branding may be due to them pulling their hands out of their ****holes and making better quality gear.
> 
> With all the bad reviews of delta, maybe they thought it was neccessary?
> 
> These are all MASSIVE assumptions though.


you hit the nail on the head mate maybe there going to rearly give us good quality gear


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Their gear is legit it's already been confirmed from wedinos


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

delta or cambridge mate? delta tabs came back iffy i know but the oils were good all contained what they said they were


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

m575 said:


> Never used either of them and probably never will but it's not hard to copy someone's website.


Why would cr copy deltas website with all it's bad reviews like u said it would be east but pointless


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

I had a feeling it was from the start!!! delta used grapeseed oil as the carrier and so do cr!! packaging looked similar.


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

Little stu said:


> Why would cr copy deltas website with all it's bad reviews like u said it would be east but pointless


same company registration details maybe now they realised were not all mugs and the advent of this gear testing site

were on to all of them

NMBG

NO MORE BUNK GEAR


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

from a business point of view it makes great sense though, bring out as many quality "brands" as possible and corner the market. like how every fecking chocolate bar is made by nestle lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

What is this massive thing with cambridge research?

If something does what it says in the tin who gives a fvck!


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Explains all the massive hype surrounding Cambridge Research from that influx of newbie members around the same time Delta Pharmaceuticals was being slated...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

So you mean there's more then one brand being owned by the same people. Well I never!! Lol.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Was delta terrible? Never really paid any attention. Gutted I've got a full cycle of CR if it's crap


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Lewy_h said:


> Was delta terrible? Never really paid any attention. Gutted I've got a full cycle of CR if it's crap


I'm still using Delta T400 @ 1200mg PW, which is doing its job.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

As long as CR's products are quality, I really don't care at all about who is who or what their site says.


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

Big Man 123 said:


> As long as CR's products are quality, I really don't care at all about who is who or what their site says.


Seconded


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dj case said:


> Delta Pharmaceutical is now called cambridge research all re-branded gear
> 
> check this out
> 
> ...


ha ha ha this is your proof, so a new lab steals some text from a rival website and that is proof.......


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm not fussed either way but why if you are producing apparently good aas would you scrimp and copy a website like for like that of a lab that wedinos has made look garbage. (I'm still on the fence about the whole wedinos thing btw)


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Guys can anyone please confirm if CR anavar 50 is gtg ? cheers


----------



## welshpride2014 (Apr 14, 2014)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'm not fussed either way but why if you are producing apparently good aas would you scrimp and copy a website like for like that of a lab that wedinos has made look garbage. (I'm still on the fence about the whole wedinos thing btw)


wedinos is defo legit. Needle exchanges in Cardiff will actually send in samples to them for you. And all tests carried out by wedinos is done in a lab in a cardiff hospital which can be verified.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

welshpride2014 said:


> wedinos is defo legit. Needle exchanges in Cardiff will actually send in samples to them for you. And all tests carried out by wedinos is done in a lab in a cardiff hospital which can be verified.


I think Spawn means the legitimacy of the gear actually being sent in the correct vials/tabs. Easily done to bash a lab.


----------



## welshpride2014 (Apr 14, 2014)

this is actually why i brew.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> I think Spawn means the legitimacy of the gear actually being sent in the correct vials/tabs. Easily done to bash a lab.


Correct, should have been more to the point. Cheers Dan.


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'm not fussed either way but why if you are producing apparently good aas would you scrimp and copy a website like for like that of a lab that wedinos has made look garbage. (I'm still on the fence about the whole wedinos thing btw)


i rest my case well said mate i think some people on here get back handers and sweetners? same email address same company details both at the same address

same vials used same verification method and all cooked up in good old birmingham land of mr cadbury

dont get me wrong a lot of people saying delta is [email protected] but ive used there gear several times and liked it

i was just making a point about this whole ''CAMBRIDGE RESEARCH IS THE NEXT BEST THING TO SLICED BREAD''

when rearly its just a fancy new packaging/ re-brand technique as someones been taking down pants and dry bumbi1ng us for a while me thinks


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Ive used both delta and Cambridge products and i am more than happy .. All that maters to me is it done its job and it did .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dj case said:


> i rest my case well said mate i think some people on here get back handers and sweetners? same email address same company details both at the same address
> 
> same vials used same verification method and all cooked up in good old birmingham land of mr cadbury
> 
> ...


to be fair the email address is just a eu. email addy there are thousands of these around/available thats like saying Nike.com is the same company as Puma.com because they have the same email address......

i agree the 'CR is awesome etc' posts are an obvious agenda driven post and we did have a huge influx of them but i see no proof that CR was/is Delta non what so ever.....


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> to be fair the email address is just a eu. email addy there are thousands of these around/available thats like saying Nike.com is the same company as Puma.com because they have the same email address......
> 
> i agree the 'CR is awesome etc' posts are an obvious agenda driven post and we did have a huge influx of them but i see no proof that CR was/is Delta non what so ever.....


give it a few months we will see funny how they share the same company registration number and directors massive cover up in my opinion due to delta being tested and slated on many forums

i hope they are CR and have pulled there finger out there a55 and now giving us compounds that match whats on the tin

like every lab time will tell but no doubt they have packed in some good gear in there new products to get them out there so everyone can RAVE about them

cheers for your imput mate its good to have a debate

all the best


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

sauceman said:


> Or they recruited the same people to set up their web page


or they just copied and pasted it to save time lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> to be fair the email address is just a eu. email addy there are thousands of these around/available thats like saying Nike.com is the same company as Puma.com because they have the same email address......
> 
> i agree the 'CR is awesome etc' posts are an obvious agenda driven post and we did have a huge influx of them but i see no proof that CR was/is Delta non what so ever.....


I think somebody on the last page did a whois search and the 2 websites are registered to the same place.


----------



## goodfella1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think I remember delta var testing as winny and I'm 99% the Cambridge var I've got is winny aswell!

So that could be another little bit of a link


----------



## gsxrthou (Jan 2, 2014)

So confused what to go for now Cambridge WC or isis **** sake


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

goodfella1 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I think I remember delta var testing as winny and I'm 99% the Cambridge var I've got is winny aswell!
> 
> So that could be another little bit of a link


wow someone else with an internal testing unit.......it might be a link but i am sure CR Var was shown on the wedinos site as being Var, so if you are to believe that the delta Var was winny you must believe the CR Var was Var


----------



## goodfella1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> wow someone else with an internal testing unit.......it might be a link but i am sure CR Var was shown on the wedinos site as being Var, so if you are to believe that the delta Var was winny you must believe the CR Var was Var


Lol what are you talking about? I meant tested by wedinos not by myself!

And no I don't think cr var has been tested actually but feel free to correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

goodfella1 said:


> Lol what are you talking about? I meant tested by wedinos not by myself!
> 
> And no I don't think cr var has been tested actually but feel free to correct me if I'm wrong!


you should read what i post mate, i am aware what wedinos tested in relation to delta but you clearly said that



> I'm 99% the Cambridge var I've got is winny swell!


this reads that YOU are saying that the CR Anavar is winny or did you mean something else when you said this??

as for the CR Var it was said on the huge CR thread that CR Var was tested as Var (i think the post was in a bragging nature)


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Some people are so naive! Most of the stuff out there is the same rebranded and just pushed on by wholesellers...............


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Suprised when I heard cr is delta.



Jus' sayin like. :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Suprised when I heard cr is delta.
> 
> View attachment 149410
> 
> ...


So you are saying cr is pro Chem?


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wondering when the cr lab lovers will be in here... tick tock


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> So you are saying cr is pro Chem?


I honestly don't know mate, iv had this picture a while and been keeping it quiet.. loads have said that they are pc but others that I trust have said it's not. Seems now they are delta. Who knows.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

dj case said:


> DELTA WEBSITE http://deltapharmaceutical.eu.com/
> 
> CAMBRIDGE RESEARCH WEBSITE http://cambridgeresearch.eu.com/
> 
> SAY NO MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I just did a trace route on both these URL's and I can see that the servers have the same IP address which would suggest to me that you are correct my dear Watson...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

SickCurrent said:


> I just did a trace route on both these URL's and I can see that the servers have the same IP address which would suggest to me that you are correct my dear Watson...


Fukinell. How do you do this sh1t that's mad.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fukinell. How do you do this sh1t that's mad.


I.T witchcraft mate lol.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh for **** sake I've just got some cr too.


----------



## Alexyuk (Jan 30, 2011)

It is not the same lab


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

SickCurrent said:


> I just did a trace route on both these URL's and I can see that the servers have the same IP address which would suggest to me that you are correct my dear Watson...


thanks mate im glad someones on the ball here

was easy to find out classic lazy mistakes taking us all for clowns no doubt

quick rush job to get another lab name going

who knows how many they have got

glad this info is now out here so people can make there own informed decisions about what there taking!!!!

watch pro chem turn out to be delta also ..................

all under one roof


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Alexyuk said:


> It is not the same lab


Pull your pants up mate ffs


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Would a steroid lab run there websites from there manufacturing address? Or pay people to have the website ?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Lewy_h said:


> Would a steroid lab run there websites from there manufacturing address? Or pay people to have the website ?


No websites are hosted by dedicated servers which can be almost anywhere on the planet mate and yes the service costs money..


----------



## Alexyuk (Jan 30, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Pull your pants up mate ffs


They too far down for a straight man then?


----------



## Alexyuk (Jan 30, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Pull your pants up mate ffs


Altered for you.


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

Alexyuk said:


> They too far down for a straight man then?


lets all be nice were all entitled to opinions thats what forums are all about

if we all agreed this place would be gone!!!


----------



## Alexyuk (Jan 30, 2011)

Wasn't being funny about it. Did it need to be commented on

Though. Didn't have my c0ck hanging out did I.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> I just did a trace route on both these URL's and I can see that the servers have the same IP address which would suggest to me that you are correct my dear Watson...


Based on the fact they are both hosted on the same IP, I would agree it is highly likely that Delta and Cambridge are under the same ownership


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Just had a look through some delta threads and the same member really pushing them as cambridge, hopefully they've sorted there **** out


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

Alexyuk said:


> Wasn't being funny about it. Did it need to be commented on
> 
> Though. Didn't have my c0ck hanging out did I.


lol no mate welcome to the debate pal


----------



## Alexyuk (Jan 30, 2011)

Some labs are funded by the same people but the production facility and general production process is thoroughly different.

Therefore quality obviously varies.


----------



## Alexyuk (Jan 30, 2011)

dj case said:


> lol no mate welcome to the debate pal


Changed now anyway. Haven't got time to have an argument of a pic of my quads on the internet.


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

As long as it works who cares who makes it/owns it

Rumours have been around for a whole that pro chem are running Cambridge labs but pro chem made some good stuff to start off with


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

Isnt delta pharma egypt a totally difffernt company to the ugl delta?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Alexyuk said:


> Altered for you.


Just for me? :blush:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mrproc said:


> Isnt delta pharma egypt a totally difffernt company to the ugl delta?


Yep. Same as there is a legit isis pharma and then there's the UG steroid lab. Tons of ugl copy the names of pharma companies. That Egyption guy wouldn't know the steroid market if it kicked him the jaw.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

dj case said:


> mr delta cambridge himself
> 
> http://eg.linkedin.com/pub/dr-adel-hanna/8/82a/316


Lmao mate your fcuking miles off with this now. Delta pharma Egypt certainly has ZERO link with delta pharmaCEUTICALS lol.


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea got me puzzled the old mr delta Cambridge himself link lol seems to much digging into conspiracy theories leads you way off.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

mrproc said:


> Yea got me puzzled the old mr delta Cambridge himself link lol seems to much digging into conspiracy theories leads you way off.


Completely lol. Haha at the picture of the Asian fat guy being the guy behind it all.


----------



## Alexyuk (Jan 30, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just for me? :blush:


Of course I'm nice like that.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> I had a feeling it was from the start!!! delta used grapeseed oil as the carrier and so do cr!! packaging looked similar.


Mate half the UGLs do GSO as their carrier.... nothing special there.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

lewishart said:


> Mate half the UGLs do GSO as their carrier.... nothing special there.


GSO?


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> GSO?


Grape seed oil carrier. Pretty damn popular, some guys split 50/50 with ethyl oleate, or generally ones that have higher mg/ml blends.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

lewishart said:


> Grape seed oil carrier. Pretty damn popular, some guys split 50/50 with ethyl oleate, or generally ones that have higher mg/ml blends.


Ah ok. Think I whittled it down to guicole (sp?) that I'm allergic to or could be eo. Thinking about it, it seems to be high dose mix gear that I react very badly too and been hospital couple of times because of it. Wish I fcuking knew which one. Its not a mistake i would like to take again!!


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah ok. Think I whittled it down to guicole (sp?) that I'm allergic to or could be eo. Thinking about it, it seems to be high dose mix gear that I react very badly too and been hospital couple of times because of it. Wish I fcuking knew which one. Its not a mistake i would like to take again!!


Im not too sure if I'm allergic, i know a few guys on here report back like small red rashes, EO does erode rubber and plastic, so most UGL's will stick a 50/50/ or 75/25 EO blend in otherwise your stoppers gonna get totally screwed and same with your needle if you leave it in in there long enough lol. Bad news as you can get little plastic bits in your barrel, jab that your asking for a few issues.

Just home brew lol, way easier and you know what your getting.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah ok. Think I whittled it down to guicole (sp?) that I'm allergic to or could be eo. Thinking about it, it seems to be high dose mix gear that I react very badly too and been hospital couple of times because of it. Wish I fcuking knew which one. Its not a mistake i would like to take again!!


most probably eo. thats what labs use to make a smoother high mg/ml


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

lewishart said:


> Im not too sure if I'm allergic, i know a few guys on here report back like small red rashes, EO does erode rubber and plastic, so most UGL's will stick a 50/50/ or 75/25 EO blend in otherwise your stoppers gonna get totally screwed and same with your needle if you leave it in in there long enough lol. Bad news as you can get little plastic bits in your barrel, jab that your asking for a few issues.
> 
> Just home brew lol, way easier and you know what your getting.


Seriously????? Injecting rubber fcuking hell! Why would labs use something that can do that????? Surely asking for trouble! Maybe it's so that kills me then. There's only two labs I've tried before that don't give me pip which is rohm an np but neither tell what is used on my vials so at a loss as to what works for me and what doesn't. Minefield. Remember a mate having a medtech bottle that had loads of bits in and I thought was just big particles of dust but from what you have said it was probably rubber lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

safc49 said:


> most probably eo. thats what labs use to make a smoother high mg/ml


Probably best to stick to low dose stuff then. What about test e 250 for instance. Would that have eo usually? Or npp 100. Guess it's anyone's guess.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Probably best to stick to low dose stuff then. What about test e 250 for instance. Would that have eo usually? Or npp 100. Guess it's anyone's guess.


You are right anyones guess, unless you know the chap lol.

EO is pretty expensive to get, only a well rounded UGL that cares about their products, EO is good at reducing PIP and allowing smoother injections, and higher mg/ml. Really depends if the company wants to stick in more funds into benefiting those in the above, or just use regular GSO like normal companies do.

Ive homebrew'd before many times, not used EO, but then again I've just stuck to simple stuff like you mentioned.

Maybe a Test 400 mix may have EO in it, as thats pretty high concentration.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

lewishart said:


> You are right anyones guess, unless you know the chap lol.
> 
> EO is pretty expensive to get, only a well rounded UGL that cares about their products, EO is good at reducing PIP and allowing smoother injections, and higher mg/ml. Really depends if the company wants to stick in more funds into benefiting those in the above, or just use regular GSO like normal companies do.
> 
> ...


Sounds good then and likely to be guicole then because always used rohm test 400 with little pip and np test 400 with no pip. Get in.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good then and likely to be guicole then because always used rohm test 400 with little pip and np test 400 with no pip. Get in.


Giucol smells really bad apparently, so a goood indicator if it does contain it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

lewishart said:


> Giucol smells really bad apparently, so a goood indicator if it does contain it.


Yeah some say like bacon but it's more like a cleaning product sort of smell. Always remember tasting it when jabbed.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Tarnishing one labs rep with another with no genuine proof the same exact people are behind it

Results from what I used was good and will use again.


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> Tarnishing one labs rep with another with no genuine proof the same exact people are behind it
> 
> Results from what I used was good and will use again.


were you using delta products pal if so which ones


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

dj case said:


> were you using delta products pal if so which ones


No I used the Cambridge just the test p last cycle with another labs var

A few mates using the Cambridge stuff


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

lewishart said:


> Im not too sure if I'm allergic, i know a few guys on here report back like small red rashes, EO does erode rubber and plastic, so most UGL's will stick a 50/50/ or 75/25 EO blend in otherwise your stoppers gonna get totally screwed and same with your needle if you leave it in in there long enough lol. Bad news as you can get little plastic bits in your barrel, jab that your asking for a few issues.
> 
> Just home brew lol, way easier and you know what your getting.


Only if you're 100% sure your raws are what they say they are..


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Cambridge is not made or anything to do with Delta fact! Threat started by someone with 87 posts! Get a grip! I'm currently on a Cambridge cycle and it's 100% doing what it should, will update my thread later, next someone will be saying Cambridge is d-hacks or orbis or a bsi improvement, just because they used a similar site, I m not explaining myself to the under educated gym rats! No offence to the guys who do have some knowledge ??


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

topdog said:


> Cambridge is not made or anything to do with Delta fact! Threat started by someone with 87 posts! Get a grip! I'm currently on a Cambridge cycle and it's 100% doing what it should, will update my thread later, next someone will be saying Cambridge is d-hacks or orbis or a bsi improvement, just because they used a similar site, I m not explaining myself to the under educated gym rats! No offence to the guys who do have some knowledge ??


i might have 87 posts pal but i know for a fact cambridge is delta and anyway you were the one banging on about delta in lots of your posts

you have a lot to do with delta thats for sure and now cambridge and you dont want the two connected no doubt

and less of the 87 posts thing if i had 12365 posts would you be saying the same thing?

let people make there own mind up without jumping in and stating facts!!

is this not a forum? im 42yo not 17 and wet behind the ears


----------



## goodfella1 (Mar 2, 2014)

dj case said:


> i might have 87 posts pal but i know for a fact cambridge is delta and anyway you were the one banging on about delta in lots of your posts
> 
> you have a lot to do with delta thats for sure and now cambridge and you dont want the two connected no doubt
> 
> ...


DITTO!!!!

Wouldnt trust topdog one bit, just look at his post history and its clear to see hes a lab pusher, dont know how the mods havent spotted it tbh!!!


----------



## JackedDave22 (Mar 13, 2014)

Please help. Iam on CR test e 300/ml and after looking at the delta website they never made 300/ml, only 250/ml. So should I up the dose if they're the same lab and product?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Probably best to stick to low dose stuff then. What about test e 250 for instance. Would that have eo usually? Or npp 100. Guess it's anyone's guess.


theres no nee for eo for test e 250, not sure about npp though deca wouldnt require it

eo is expensive so i wouldnt imagine labs would use it for the likes of test e 250 but like you say, its anyones guess unless you know the person making it


----------



## JackedDave22 (Mar 13, 2014)

Iam only (hoping to) running 400mg a week so 1 and 1/3 ml per week but if is only 250mg I need to know. Don't want to shut down for just over TRT dose.


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

goodfella1 said:


> DITTO!!!!
> 
> Wouldnt trust topdog one bit, just look at his post history and its clear to see hes a lab pusher, dont know how the mods havent spotted it tbh!!!


well spotted defo has a delta interest now cambridge i think a guy called him FISHY? MMMM fishy gym / lab pushing rat


----------



## JackedDave22 (Mar 13, 2014)

JackedDave22 said:


> Please help. Iam on CR test e 300/ml and after looking at the delta website they never made 300/ml, only 250/ml. So should I up the dose if they're the same lab and product?


Bump to next page so dont get lost. Please help guys


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

JackedDave22 said:


> Iam only (hoping to) running 400mg a week so 1 and 1/3 ml per week but if is only 250mg I need to know. Don't want to shut down for just over TRT dose.


if it says 300mg on the label then you have to believe thats what it is


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/263921-cambridge-research-rip-clear-not-yellow.html

LOOKS LIKE CAMBRIDGE IS GOING DOWN HILL AFTER 3 WEEKS OF NEW GEAR? / NEW PACKAGING SAME SH1TE DIFF DAY EH


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

You pays your money you takes your chance

If anyone really thinks any ugl is going to be properly consistent throughout their life then that's just dillusion! Fact is that labs make good gear and bad gear. Some are good to start with, have a rocky patch and then come back. Some just go off into the ether. A lot of new labs put out the best stuff first to attract people in then switch on people to maximise profits. Pro chem, Cr, delta, Isis, bsi, BD - there's going to be someone who says they are quality and someone saying they are crap at the same time. If CR is owned delta or is pro chem then who cares? They've got good reviews across the board in the first couple of months but does that mean they are a pharma lab all of a sudden? No


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

dj case said:


> i might have 87 posts pal but i know for a fact cambridge is delta and anyway you were the one banging on about delta in lots of your posts
> 
> you have a lot to do with delta thats for sure and now cambridge and you dont want the two connected no doubt
> 
> ...


Yes I have used delta and thought it was ok! So what's wrong with me getting access to new labs? Just got d-hacks oils test p and test e, I given my experience with each and every lab I have used, including rohm/Wc/bsi so no lab pushing here! There is another lab out there I am told its fureza but have I started a thread or posted it! I only put what's true and I believe to be true. I'm a orbis fan also just because I find good consistent labs I'm happy with , I'm a pusher lol totally wrong! I just got pharmachem rip am I pharmachem pusher lol


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

topdog said:


> Yes I have used delta and thought it was ok! So what's wrong with me getting access to new labs? Just got d-hacks oils test p and test e, I given my experience with each and every lab I have used, including rohm/Wc/bsi so no lab pushing here! There is another lab out there I am told its fureza but have I started a thread or posted it! I only put what's true and I believe to be true. I'm a orbis fan also just because I find good consistent labs I'm happy with , I'm a pusher lol totally wrong! I just got pharmachem rip am I pharmachem pusher lol


its the way you jumped in a started insulting me you dont know me and i hate internet pirates

me also have never had a problem with delta ive used there sust250 deca300 and now on there nandro-test 300 with all good results for what they are

i was just bringing it to peoples attention that delta is now cambridge not once have i said delta was crap gear its hit and miss with every ugl

so please less of the insults and lets stick to the subject in hand


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

dj case said:


> its the way you jumped in a started insulting me you dont know me and i hate internet pirates
> 
> me also have never had a problem with delta ive used there sust250 deca300 and now on there nandro-test 300 with all good results for what they are
> 
> ...


Ok we can have our opinions as stated I use and can get many labs, after this cycle of Cambridge having a rest and using pharmachem dispensary, but as I say Cambridge is not made by delta, Delta is it's own lab, I don't get into arguments mate so I have shared my bit of info on the matter, people can believe who they want as each post or person gets bit of info from here and there and off other forums etc


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

dj case said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/263921-cambridge-research-rip-clear-not-yellow.html
> 
> LOOKS LIKE CAMBRIDGE IS GOING DOWN HILL AFTER 3 WEEKS OF NEW GEAR? / NEW PACKAGING SAME SH1TE DIFF DAY EH


Where does it say there going downhill is there any feedback yet?


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> Where does it say there going downhill is there any feedback yet?


mo mate but looks a bit suspect there new stuff to say the least

like every new lab time will tell

lets just give it a few months and see what happens see if anyone grows a third ear or six toes from it


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

topdog said:


> Cambridge is not made or anything to do with Delta fact! Threat started by someone with 87 posts! Get a grip! I'm currently on a Cambridge cycle and it's 100% doing what it should, will update my thread later, next someone will be saying Cambridge is d-hacks or orbis or a bsi improvement, just because they used a similar site, I m not explaining myself to the under educated gym rats! No offence to the guys who do have some knowledge ??


Lol. You called it the new pro chem mate. It's not linked to BSI or Orbis?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I like it, im using CR test and I know how I feel and look, and it seems to be dosed pretty well to me.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

YAWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## JackedDave22 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hendrix said:


> I like it, im using CR test and I know how I feel and look, and it seems to be dosed pretty well to me.


Hi! The test e 300/ml? Not sure if you say my post before butDo you think is def 300 rather than 250?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

goodfella1 said:


> DITTO!!!!
> 
> Wouldnt trust topdog one bit, just look at his post history and its clear to see hes a lab pusher, dont know how the mods havent spotted it tbh!!!


such an informed opinion after only being on the forum for a month, don't worry the MOD team are fully aware of who has agendas and who just join to push certain things....



dj case said:


> well spotted defo has a delta interest now cambridge i think a guy called him FISHY? MMMM fishy gym / lab pushing rat


OK devils advocate, looking at your posts on this thread some could say you had an agenda to discredit CR for say another lab that you have an interest in???

i do not believe this but you can see how that assumption could be made given your posts, just as you have said top dog could be lab pushing.....

I have seen no proof in this thread to say they are the same Lab, yes there is some similarities but nothing that could be explained......


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> I have seen no proof in this thread to say they are the same Lab, yes there is some similarities but nothing that could be explained......


I am really struggling to think why they would be hosted on the same box if they are not under the same ownership...

This is good enough for me:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

SK50 said:


> I am really struggling to think why they would be hosted on the same box if they are not under the same ownership...
> 
> This is good enough for me:
> 
> View attachment 149486


Crazy people you tech wizards lol. What does that actually show? I know it shows they are exactly the same but what do the number mean? Sorry I'm a technophobe I have no idea on this sort of thing.


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

SK50 said:


> I am really struggling to think why they would be hosted on the same box if they are not under the same ownership...
> 
> This is good enough for me:
> 
> View attachment 149486


Just means that they are hosted by the same company using shared hosting if anything. I have websites I help run where sites are hosted grouped by clusters according to alphabetical grouping. eg: A-D,E-H etc.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Crazy people you tech wizards lol. What does that actually show? I know it shows they are exactly the same but what do the number mean? Sorry I'm a technophobe I have no idea on this sort of thing.


They are both on the same IP address (85.233.160.70). Every web server has a unique IP address. So, their websites are hosted on the same server.

If they are not owned by the same people, it would be a hugely wild coincidence for them to both end up on the same shared server - highly unlikely


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

SK50 said:


> They are both on the same IP address (85.233.160.70). Every web server has a unique IP address. So, their websites are hosted on the same server.
> 
> If they are not owned by the same people, it would be a hugely wild coincidence for them to both end up on the same shared server - highly unlikely


Ah ok thanks. Makes more sense now.


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

SK50 said:


> They are both on the same IP address (85.233.160.70). Every web server has a unique IP address. So, their websites are hosted on the same server.
> 
> If they are not owned by the same people, it would be a hugely wild coincidence for them to both end up on the same shared server - highly unlikely


Sorry, totally wrong there I am afraid. Go back to tech school.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SK50 said:


> They are both on the same IP address (85.233.160.70). Every web server has a unique IP address. So, their websites are hosted on the same server.
> 
> If they are not owned by the same people, it would be a hugely wild coincidence for them to both end up on the same shared server - highly unlikely


but given that hosting a site in the UK would mean it would be closed down very quickly, you may find that they both have used a more secure server hosting company......so this shows as you have said they are hosted on the same server but this could be a company that hosts many company websites so does that mean they are all the same company?

i am sure you will agree that a server that hosts websites can host hundreds if not thousands of websites, so all this proves is that both UGL use the same hosting company.....correct??


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> such an informed opinion after only being on the forum for a month, don't worry the MOD team are fully aware of who has agendas and who just join to push certain things....
> 
> OK devils advocate, looking at your posts on this thread some could say you had an agenda to discredit CR for say another lab that you have an interest in???
> 
> ...


im in no way out to rubbish any ones lab / discredit it was just my opinion on the two labs im yet to try any CR gear but been offered some t400 which i might give a whirl just to see what the fuss is all about

SK50 in my opinion has hit the nail on the head how can you argue that fact the proof is there in black and white

same host and i.p why would CR do this if if was not anything to do with delta? each to there own and as said a few posts ago if it works for you then who cares

thanks PSCARB for your input


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dj case said:


> im in no way out to rubbish any ones lab / discredit it was just my opinion on the two labs im yet to try any CR gear but been offered some t400 which i might give a whirl just to see what the fuss is all about
> 
> SK50 in my opinion has hit the nail on the head how can you argue that fact the proof is there in black and white
> 
> ...


you do not need to thank me, but what SK50 has shown does NOT prove they are the same company as i said everything that has been given as proof can be easily explained....

as for you out to discredit a lab as i said i do not believe this to be true and as you have just said you are just giving your opinion, so i ask how is that different to topdog giving his opinion??


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> you do not need to thank me, but what SK50 has shown does NOT prove they are the same company as i said everything that has been given as proof can be easily explained....
> 
> as for you out to discredit a lab as i said i do not believe this to be true and as you have just said you are just giving your opinion, so i ask how is that different to topdog giving his opinion??


I agree it is not 100% concrete proof. But it is extremely unlikely that they would coincidentally end up on on the same public IP.

Coupled with the copy and paste of the homepage text, I would suggest it is highly incriminating.


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

In actual fact the reverse lookup of the ip address resolves to lb1.namesco.net, which in turn is part of http://www.names.co.uk. Thus they have both bought their hostname from the same reseller and as they are alphabetically close together they share the same load balancer on a shared hosting platform. That is all you can really deduce from the shared ip address.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SK50 said:


> I agree it is not 100% concrete proof. But it is extremely unlikely that they would coincidentally end up on on the same public IP.
> 
> Coupled with the copy and paste of the homepage text, I would suggest it is highly incriminating.


thing is you are assuming that both websites where made by the company's it is just as likely they paid someone to create the website and hosting, like i said these are not in the UK for a reason so both labs could of used the same company to create and host the sites.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

barnz said:


> In actual fact the reverse lookup of the ip address resolves to lb1.namesco.net, which in turn is part of http://www.names.co.uk. Thus they have both bought their hostname from the same reseller and as they are alphabetically close together they share the same load balancer on a shared hosting platform. That is all you can really deduce from the shared ip address.


so not as clear cut as some would want everyone to believe


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> thing is you are assuming that both websites where made by the company's it is just as likely they paid someone to create the website and hosting, like i said these are not in the UK for a reason so both labs could of used the same company to create and host the sites.


They are actually hosted in the U.K mate:

Results

85.233.160.70 resolves to

"lb1.namesco.net"

Top Level Domain: "namesco.net"

Country IP Address: UNITED KINGDOM


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

barnz said:


> In actual fact the reverse lookup of the ip address resolves to lb1.namesco.net, which in turn is part of http://www.names.co.uk. Thus they have both bought their hostname from the same reseller and as they are alphabetically close together they share the same load balancer on a shared hosting platform. That is all you can really deduce from the shared ip address.


Absolutely, I am not dismissing the fact that CR could have looked up who is hosting the site for Delta and copied their choice because they liked it. Perhaps they liked the way Delta did things and 1) copied their hosting choice, 2) coincidentally ended up on the same block (whether namesco do it alphabetically or round robin - we don't know) and 3) copied their homepage text

That's all we have to go on - and IMO it is far more likely that they are they same owners (or maybe they are in dialogue with one another). Of course, not 100%, but many fingers pointing in that direction.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

barnz said:


> They are actually hosted in the U.K mate:
> 
> Results
> 
> ...


Gotcha, yea when you posted up about Namesco i thought this as my website name was bought from them......thought they would be to be more secure.....i expect they will be shut down at some point then


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

SK50 said:


> Absolutely, I am not dismissing the fact that CR could have looked up who is hosting the site for Delta and copied their choice because they liked it. Perhaps they liked the way Delta did things and 1) copied their hosting choice, 2) coincidentally ended up on the same block (whether namesco do it alphabetically or round robin - we don't know) and 3) copied their homepage text
> 
> That's all we have to go on - and IMO it is far more likely that they are they same owners (or maybe they are in dialogue with one another). Of course, not 100%, but many fingers pointing in that direction.


nearly 32k sites hosted at that ip address, one of the biggest hosts in the uk?

Resolve Host: lb1.namesco.net (85.233.160.70)

IP Location: United Kingdom United Kingdom, Namesco Hosting THE (85.233.160.70)

Reverse IP: 31946 sites use this address 85.233.160.70

http://domaintz.com/tools/overview/85.233.160.70

You are clutching at straws mate.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

PS I'm not seting out to try to prove they are the same, I'm just looking at the information and drawing an opinion.

I would actually prefer to be wrong, because I have a whole load of Cambridge vials sitting here for my next cycle..


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

SK50 said:


> PS I'm not seting out to try to prove they are the same, I'm just looking at the information and drawing an opinion.
> 
> I would actually prefer to be wrong, because I have a whole load of Cambridge vials sitting here for my next cycle..


The balance of probabilities is against you mate, enjoy your CR though. I have never used, and probably never will use either, I was just pointing out the technical fallacies of your argument.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

barnz said:


> nearly 32k sites hosted at that ip address, one of the biggest hosts in the uk?
> 
> Resolve Host: lb1.namesco.net (85.233.160.70)
> 
> ...


OK, that is a very valid point - nice one. I am not sure how big a number 32k is considering the number of websites in that UK, but I accept that does reduce the validity of the IP argument somewhat


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

barnz said:


> The balance of probabilities is against you mate, enjoy your CR though. I have never used, and probably never will use either, I was just pointing out the technical fallacies of your argument.


As far as probability goes on the hosting issue, it is actually more likely for them to choose different hosting providers rather than namesco. For probability to be against me, Namesco would need > 50% market share and only have 1 IP 

Anyway, let's not get silly... it is good that you have been involved in this thread


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

SK50 said:


> OK, that is a very valid point - nice one. I am not sure how big a number 32k is considering the number of websites in that UK, but I accept that does reduce the validity of the IP argument somewhat


Put it like this, all IPv4 addresses have now been allocated so that number will only grow until everyone starts using IPv6 addresses. See here for more info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv4_address_exhaustion


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> such an informed opinion after only being on the forum for a month, don't worry the MOD team are fully aware of who has agendas and who just join to push certain things....
> 
> OK devils advocate, looking at your posts on this thread some could say you had an agenda to discredit CR for say another lab that you have an interest in???
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul for clearing some simple issues. People who run websites all share the same off shore servers ect to avoid detection.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

topdog said:


> Thanks Paul for clearing some simple issues. People who run websites all share the same off shore servers ect to avoid detection.


 @barnz has pointed out they are not off shore but with 32 thousand hosted sites at this IP address means if you did the same search on any of those sites you would get the same results, as i said earlier in this thread there has been not one shred of proof to say they are the same lab


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> @barnz has pointed out they are not off shore but with 32 thousand hosted sites at this IP address means if you did the same search on any of those sites you would get the same results, as i said earlier in this thread there has been not one shred of proof to say they are the same lab


yes 32.000 website hosts all under one roof

THEN ANSWER ME THIS ONE AND ONLY SIMPLE EXPLANATION??

WHY WOULD CAMBRIDGE RESEARCH A BRAND NEW COMPANY WITH TOP

CLASS PUKKA GEAR THE BEST OMG ITS AWESOME SUPER SMASHING GREAT (JIM BOWAN)

TAKE EVERY SHRED OF TXT ABOUT THE COMPANY AND INFO FROM DELTAS WEBSITE RIGHT DOWN THE OLD T!! KNOWING ALL THE BAD REVIEWS AND GEAR SLATING THATS BEEN GOING ON FOR MONTHS

DONT TELL ME?

COS THEY HOST THE SAME I.P. ADDRESS ITS A MESS UP? OH OR IS IT THAT SOME PEOPLE HAVE A HIDDEN AGENDA TO DISCREDIT THIS

LETS BE HONEST IF YOU KNEW CR WAS DELTA WOULD YOU BUY IT?

LETS SAYS YOU HAVE A ''VESTED'' INTEREST IN THE COMPANY OF COURSE YOUR GOING TO SAY ITS BRAND NEW ITS THE BEST

LOL £500 SAYS IN 3 MONTHS CAMBRIDGE RESEARCH TURNS OUT TO BE DELTA WHEN ALL THE PLUG PLUG PLUGGING HAS DIED OFF


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome to Delta Pharmaceutical, it is our commitment to research, develop, and provide high quality genetic medicines to the general population. We enable patients and consumers access to high quality product at affordable price. We believe that the future will be defined by developing, innovating and improving the availability of our cost effective medicines to all people in the global market.

now cambridge research intro page

Welcome to Cambridge Research, it is our commitment to research, develop, and provide high quality genetic medicines to the general population. We enable patients and consumers access to high quality product at affordable price. We believe that the future will be defined by developing, innovating and improving the availability of our cost effective medicines to all people in the global market.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

dj case said:


> Delta Pharmaceutical is now called cambridge research all re-branded gear
> 
> check this out
> 
> ...


I thought everyone new this,

Not a bad thing one big "company" makes a few brands flooded the market ,

It's called the black market guys it's what happens, Cambridge delta Apollo same lab aslong as the gear is decent who cares??

If it's sh!t from one however it's prob sh!t from all


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

However I do remember the thread that said pro chem and rohm were the same that was bullsh!t


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dj case said:


> yes 32.000 website hosts all under one roof
> 
> THEN ANSWER ME THIS ONE AND ONLY SIMPLE EXPLANATION??
> 
> ...


firstly turn off your caps lock unless you are actually meaning to shout to try and get your point across?? now lets go back a few pages where i said it could be seen as you wanting to discredit CR for your own agenda....

i would not buy either CR or Delta so it does not bother me, my point in all of this is where you was accusing another member of lab pushing you are doing the same but in the opposite direction.

as i have said nothing you have given as proof is actual proof, all can be explained...the text could have been stolen and the hosting has been shown to be not as concrete as you first made out, it is not 32K websites all under one roof it is 32K website on one IP address something you and others said proved they where owned by the same people, so by that logic the other 31,998 websites are all owned by the same people as they also have the same IP addy?

so your proof is what some text that is the same, please really that is what your shouting about, and why does it matter to you? you have clearly said it makes no difference to you so why are you still pushing your agenda?


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> firstly turn off your caps lock unless you are actually meaning to shout to try and get your point across?? now lets go back a few pages where i said it could be seen as you wanting to discredit CR for your own agenda....
> 
> i would not buy either CR or Delta so it does not bother me, my point in all of this is where you was accusing another member of lab pushing you are doing the same but in the opposite direction.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Just read through the ten pages to date in this thread.

Shouldn't have bothered as I believe I have now lost braincells in the process.

Cambridge and Delta the same? I think not.

Pretty much every Delta product on Wedinos was cross contaminated or just a plain mess, whereas Cambridge all checked out to date.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

bail said:


> I thought everyone new this,
> 
> Not a bad thing one big "company" makes a few brands flooded the market ,
> 
> ...


Apollo isn't delta or Cambridge mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dezw said:


> Just read through the ten pages to date in this thread.
> 
> Shouldn't have bothered as I believe I have now lost braincells in the process.
> 
> ...





IGotTekkers said:


> Apollo isn't delta or Cambridge mate


Jeeeez guys keep up, they are all the same company


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

new lab coming out called Deltabridge lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

dj case said:


> Welcome to Delta Pharmaceutical, it is our commitment to research, develop, and provide high quality genetic medicines to the general population. We enable patients and consumers access to high quality product at affordable price. We believe that the future will be defined by developing, innovating and improving the availability of our cost effective medicines to all people in the global market.
> 
> now cambridge research intro page
> 
> Welcome to Cambridge Research, it is our commitment to research, develop, and provide high quality genetic medicines to the general population. We enable patients and consumers access to high quality product at affordable price. We believe that the future will be defined by developing, innovating and improving the availability of our cost effective medicines to all people in the global market.


Just a thought so don't bite my head off but if you were delta and decided to start a new lab would you not think up a new intro page being that your previous lab was getting slated.

To me it's more than likely that a new lab who have been looking at the competition come across this intro page, thought it looked good and stole it, as I said just a thought

I'm new to steriods and at the mo as said on page 1 I think I running my first cycle of test e cr coming to end of week 5 gains are starting to come and I get no pip whatsoever so I'm happy with them and would buy again

And to the rest of you I think your p:ssing in the wind with this arguement don't think he will budge lol


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

New brand hot off he press guys

Celtabridge proresearch labs

I've heard it's the dogs balls / it's a pile of old sh1te

Good luck with this argument that can never be 100% proved beyond personal opinion until someone says they own the lab and confirm it along with receipts, photos with them producing the gear and a photocopy of their foot. Crackin


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

This thread has some real entertainment value. No idea how the mods keep calm on here some days, seriously.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

JackedDave22 said:


> Hi! The test e 300/ml? Not sure if you say my post before butDo you think is def 300 rather than 250?


No mate, i'm taking their Test 400 and prop.


----------



## Ulsterman (Jan 24, 2011)

Taking Cambridge Mass 400 arm and it's gtg don't give a **** who supposedly made it or any of that bull ****.

It's doing its job and it probably use it again unless it does a u turn and goes dramatically down hill.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Today I will be re-branding myself as a lady called Miriam, wearing hot pants Ug boots and and a jonty little floral headscarf.


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hendrix said:
 

> Today I will be re-branding myself as a lady called Miriam, wearing hot pants Ug boots and and a jonty little floral headscarf.


Good use of "jonty"


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Mal20729 said:


> Good use of "jonty"


Thanks, got some 'word of the day' toilet paper


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hendrix said:


> Thanks, got some 'word of the day' toilet paper


How refulgent


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

adam28 said:


> new lab coming out called Deltabridge lol


In b4 Deltabridge is Pro Chem


----------



## Jont2013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ulsterman said:


> Taking Cambridge Mass 400 arm and it's gtg don't give a **** who supposedly made it or any of that bull ****.
> 
> It's doing its job and it probably use it again unless it does a u turn and goes dramatically down hill.


Running this at 1ml a week just to see how it goes , crazy dreams already second week In, sleep very little , definitely feeling on , seems promising so far should know more in two maybe three weeks , then gonna add In Orbis progain and infinit tren e


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Well thats one way of advertising two labs ...


----------



## Jont2013 (Apr 1, 2013)

ewen said:


> Well thats one way of advertising two labs ...


Sorry if it came across that way , just saying what I'm going to be using for this cycle , wasn't intentionally plugging any lab


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jont2013 said:


> Sorry if it came across that way , just saying what I'm going to be using for this cycle , wasn't intentionally plugging any lab


makes no difference to me i wont be using them .


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Apollo isn't delta or Cambridge mate


How you know buddy??


----------



## Jont2013 (Apr 1, 2013)

ewen said:


> makes no difference to me i wont be using them .


No offence , But why comment on the matter then ? I didn't realise to mention a lab I plan on using was plugging them, if it is then this entire forums done it at least once an we all are just labs pushing products to each other


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bail said:


> How you know buddy??


It's not related at all .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jont2013 said:


> No offence , But why comment on the matter then ? I didn't realise to mention a lab I plan on using was plugging them, if it is then this entire forums done it at least once an we all are just labs pushing products to each other


My comment was aimed at tge op , I hadn't even read anything you said .


----------



## Jont2013 (Apr 1, 2013)

ewen said:


> My comment was aimed at tge op , I hadn't even read anything you said .


well then my sincerest apologies to you sir , I completely misunderstood .


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

bail said:


> How you know buddy??


Im afraid I cannot disclose such sensitive information haha.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Im afraid I cannot disclose such sensitive information haha.


Fair enough I'm not slating any of these labs btw never tried any, they could be some of the best just go with labs I know

Wildcat

Np

Alpha

And I never used rohm but many of good friends do so would go on their word


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bail said:


> Fair enough I'm not slating any of these labs btw never tried any, they could be some of the best just go with labs I know
> 
> Wildcat
> 
> ...


Sorry mate but those labs are re labelled pro chem ...


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Is anyone actually far enough into a cambridge cycle? Everyone was saying there were starting.. Or were they all pushing it


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

ewen said:


> Sorry mate but those labs are re labelled pro chem ...


Couldn't care less aslong as they make me freaking huge a ripped,

All I care about is pip free (which to be far as much as I rated pro chem they couldn't filter their gear for sh!t and wildcat do fvck up a few times aswell) does what it says on the Label, and is decent price,

I'm happy.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

ewen said:


> It's not related at all .


What's not related mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bail said:


> What's not related mate?


The labs you said .


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

ewen said:


> The labs you said .


Tbh no one down my way has seen either of these labs, have heard their all made under one roof though,

Doesn't effect me anyway lol,


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bail said:


> Tbh no one down my way has seen either of these labs, have heard their all made under one roof though,
> 
> Doesn't effect me anyway lol,


I think its more a case of the bigger guys have to diversify and people assume it's all from the same place .

tbh I don't mind either way aslong as im using stuff that works .


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> firstly turn off your caps lock unless you are actually meaning to shout to try and get your point across?? now lets go back a few pages where i said it could be seen as you wanting to discredit CR for your own agenda....
> 
> i would not buy either CR or Delta so it does not bother me, my point in all of this is where you was accusing another member of lab pushing you are doing the same but in the opposite direction.
> 
> ...


May I ask a question ?


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

Leoniidas said:


> May I ask a question ?


Nope


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Leoniidas said:


> May I ask a question ?


Yes


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Infinity and Cambridge are the same too!lol. FACT


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm going to be fuming if it's a pile of sh*t! Gutted


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Lewy_h said:


> I'm going to be fuming if it's a pile of sh*t! Gutted


What have you got?


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> Yes


Thanks. You said in your post you would not buy either... Out of interest; what would you buy?

Thanks again


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What have you got?


Mass 400

Test 400

Anavar 50


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Lewy_h said:


> Mass 400
> 
> Test 400
> 
> Anavar 50


Pretty sure it'll be fine. I'm on test e just started week 6. I've been cutting up till now so haven't put on much weight 3lbs but I've lost bf.

get no pip and strength is on the up. My first vial only worked out at 9ml though. Don't know if this is the norm as this Is my first cycle


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

i cant believe this debate is still going on ..i can totally see ops point but i honestly couldnt give 2 fuks less if its delta re branded or shiiiiit even bsi rebranded all i know is im running ther test 400 and mast 200 and its some of the best gear ive ran and is absolutely pip free ..dont get me wrong i aint gonna sit here saying its some magical turn me into ronnie coleman overnight hocus pocus super gear but it does exactly what it should and certainly doesnt deserve all this lab bashing ..and to anyone whos worrying about running the stuff after reading this thread ..AS OF NOW ITS A FACT CAMBRIDGE GEAR IS WELL DOSED AND PIP FREE SOO DONT LOOSE ANY SLEEP AND RUN THE STUFF


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

I am finishin last few.weeks with cr test400. seems to be doing wot it should at 2ml a week defo noticing 140mg test prop.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

The people behind CR are not British. Am pretty sure one of their reps is a member here and also used to Rep for Delta though.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I cant be bothered too read through the whole thread but...

I am about to purchase some CR Tren A ?

Shall I go with infiuniti or Orbis instead ????


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sams said:


> I cant be bothered too read through the whole thread but...
> 
> I am about to purchase some CR Tren A ?
> 
> Shall I go with infiuniti or Orbis instead ????


Their products work , that's all that matters , if you believed all the ballocks on here you'd never use any lab


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

^ this. Who gives a fvck whos behind it. It works and there's no pip so for now it's g2g!!!


----------



## Jont2013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry to kind of go off topic but has anyone got the CR tested ? To see if it contains what it says it does at least ? If so anyone have the proof ? I mean if it contains what it says it does who cares who makes it ?


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I used the delta tren and masteron before my show last year and had great results


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Jont2013 said:


> Sorry to kind of go off topic but has anyone got the CR tested ? To see if it contains what it says it does at least ? If so anyone have the proof ? I mean if it contains what it says it does who cares who makes it ?


A few samples have been tested on wedinos and it's come back as what it says on the tin iirc


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

kreig said:


> A few samples have been tested on wedinos and it's come back as what it says on the tin iirc


what about the delta gear?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

dj case said:


> what about the delta gear?


I dunno go and have a look


----------



## skyline1111 (Mar 25, 2015)

Prove they r delta. Cos they r not ur mistaken my friend cr is good stuff even using it in 2015 altho batch is 2014. No issues using their lab maybe a batch I had slightly undersosed but a one off but still even got good gains off the slight under dosed batch I had last yr. Rest of batches iv used spot on.


----------

